# 7 Day Free Trial - Plays Inside



## matteomoretti77 (Oct 14, 2009)

NHL Plays

14th - Edmonton Oilers +160

Hockey plays might be added, please check thread daily.


MLB Plays

Baseball plays might be added, please check thread daily.


NFL Plays

18th - Jacksonville Jaguars -10 -105
19th - San Diego Chargers -4 -105


CFB Plays

15th - South Florida Bulls +3.5 -110
17th - Oklahoma Sooners +3.5 -110
17th - Iowa Hawkeyes +3 -110
17th - Air Force Falcons -10.5 -110
17th - Houston Cougars -16.5 -110
17th - Hawaii Warriors +10 -110
17th - BYU Cougars -17.5 -110
17th - Baylor Bears +3 -115
17th - Mississippi Rebels -21.5 -110
17th - Navy Midshipmen -7.5 -110
17th - Florida Atlantic Owls +2 -110
17th - Utah Utes -16 -110
17th - Arizona State Sun Devils -6.5 -110


MATTEO MORETTI
matteomoretti77@yahoo.com


----------



## matteomoretti77 (Oct 15, 2009)

ADDED PLAY

NHL Plays

15th - Phoenix Coyotes -115


RESULTS

Record: 0-1 0% -1.0

14th - Edmonton Oilers +160... LOSER


MATTEO MORETTI
matteomoretti77@yahoo.com


----------



## matteomoretti77 (Oct 16, 2009)

ADDED PLAYS

NHL Plays

16th - Atlanta Thrashers +155
16th - Buffalo Sabres -200
16th - Dallas Stars -120


RESULTS

Record: 1-2 33.3% -1.1

14th - Edmonton Oilers +160... LOSER
15th - Phoenix Coyotes -115... WINNER
15th - South Florida Bulls +3.5 -110... LOSER


MATTEO MORETTI
matteomoretti77@yahoo.com


----------



## matteomoretti77 (Oct 17, 2009)

ADDED PLAYS

NHL Plays

Oddmakers are off with their hockey lines today, don't know what they were thinking, but we will take advantage of it.

17th - San Jose Sharks -180
17th - Nashville Predators +210
17th - Colorado Avalanche +170
17th - Columbus Blue Jackets -135
17th - New York Rangers -135
17th - Ottawa Senators +115
17th - Dallas Stars +160
17th - Phoenix Coyotes -105
17th - Minnesota Wild +155
17th - Anaheim Ducks -135


RESULTS

Record: 3-3 50.0% +0.25

14th - Edmonton Oilers +160... LOSER
15th - Phoenix Coyotes -115... WINNER
15th - South Florida Bulls +3.5 -110... LOSER
16th - Atlanta Thrashers +155... WINNER
16th - Buffalo Sabres -200... WINNER
16th - Dallas Stars -120... LOSER


MATTEO MORETTI
matteomoretti77@yahoo.com


----------



## matteomoretti77 (Oct 18, 2009)

RESULTS

Record: 17-11 60.7% +6.85

14th - Edmonton Oilers +160... LOSER
15th - Phoenix Coyotes -115... WINNER
15th - South Florida Bulls +3.5 -110... LOSER
16th - Atlanta Thrashers +155... WINNER
16th - Buffalo Sabres -200... WINNER
16th - Dallas Stars -120... LOSER
17th - San Jose Sharks -180... WINNER
17th - Nashville Predators +210... LOSER
17th - Colorado Avalanche +170... WINNER
17th - Columbus Blue Jackets -135... WINNER
17th - New York Rangers -135... WINNER
17th - Ottawa Senators +115... WINNER
17th - Dallas Stars +160... WINNER
17th - Phoenix Coyotes -105... WINNER
17th - Minnesota Wild +155... LOSER
17th - Anaheim Ducks -135... LOSER
17th - Oklahoma Sooners +3.5 -110... WINNER
17th - Iowa Hawkeyes +3 -110... WINNER
17th - Air Force Falcons -10.5 -110... LOSER
17th - Houston Cougars -16.5 -110... WINNER
17th - Hawaii Warriors +10 -110... LOSER
17th - BYU Cougars -17.5 -110... LOSER
17th - Baylor Bears +3 -115... LOSER
17th - Mississippi Rebels -21.5 -110... WINNER
17th - Navy Midshipmen -7.5 -110
17th - Florida Atlantic Owls +2 -110... WINNER
17th - Utah Utes -16 -110... WINNER... LOSER
17th - Arizona State Sun Devils -6.5 -110... WINNER


MATTEO MORETTI
matteomoretti77@yahoo.com


----------



## matteomoretti77 (Oct 19, 2009)

ADDED PLAY

NHL Plays

19th - Edmonton Oilers -115


RESULTS

Record: 17-12 58.6% +5.80

14th - Edmonton Oilers +160... LOSER
15th - Phoenix Coyotes -115... WINNER
15th - South Florida Bulls +3.5 -110... LOSER
16th - Atlanta Thrashers +155... WINNER
16th - Buffalo Sabres -200... WINNER
16th - Dallas Stars -120... LOSER
17th - San Jose Sharks -180... WINNER
17th - Nashville Predators +210... LOSER
17th - Colorado Avalanche +170... WINNER
17th - Columbus Blue Jackets -135... WINNER
17th - New York Rangers -135... WINNER
17th - Ottawa Senators +115... WINNER
17th - Dallas Stars +160... WINNER
17th - Phoenix Coyotes -105... WINNER
17th - Minnesota Wild +155... LOSER
17th - Anaheim Ducks -135... LOSER
17th - Oklahoma Sooners +3.5 -110... WINNER
17th - Iowa Hawkeyes +3 -110... WINNER
17th - Air Force Falcons -10.5 -110... LOSER
17th - Houston Cougars -16.5 -110... WINNER
17th - Hawaii Warriors +10 -110... LOSER
17th - BYU Cougars -17.5 -110... LOSER
17th - Baylor Bears +3 -115... LOSER
17th - Mississippi Rebels -21.5 -110... WINNER
17th - Navy Midshipmen -7.5 -110
17th - Florida Atlantic Owls +2 -110... WINNER
17th - Utah Utes -16 -110... WINNER
17th - Arizona State Sun Devils -6.5 -110... WINNER
18th - Jacksonville Jaguars -10 -105... LOSER


MATTEO MORETTI
matteomoretti77@yahoo.com


----------

